# mustard / turnip greens too bitter



## Eddy M. (Dec 2, 2008)

OK------------- I'm forgetful how do you take the bitterness out of a mustard / turnip green mixture-- which of the two is giving the mixture the bitterness ? Wife says sugar but I don't recall my mother or grandmother using sugar in greens-   I seem to recall baking soda??  HELP  my first few pickings were great but the Thanksgiving mess was BITTER


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 2, 2008)

Are the plants bolting - sending up a flower stalk? Warm weather causes that,and will make 'em bitter. A little sugar [not much] will fix it - never tried baking soda.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 2, 2008)

no bolting at all on either


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 2, 2008)

Drain off the pot liquer and simmer in chicken broth.
-SG


----------



## TJay (Dec 2, 2008)

slightly grayling said:


> Drain off the pot liquer and simmer in chicken broth.
> -SG



Bingo.  That's what i do.  Bring 'em to a good boil in plain old tap water and then drain that off.  Finish cooking with chicken or vegetable broth.


----------



## snuffy (Dec 2, 2008)

I put Accent in mine when cooking, seems to help.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 2, 2008)

Eddy M. said:


> OK------------- I'm forgetful how do you take the bitterness out of a mustard / turnip green mixture-- which of the two is giving the mixture the bitterness ? Wife says sugar but I don't recall my mother or grandmother using sugar in greens-   I seem to recall baking soda??  HELP  my first few pickings were great but the Thanksgiving mess was BITTER



Has your dog been taking his wee wees in your garden again?


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 2, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Has your dog been taking his wee wees in your garden again?


  OK your spying on me aren't you


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 2, 2008)

Throw em out and cook a mess of Poke!


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't do that- don't have poke salad planted in the patch


----------



## jason4445 (Dec 3, 2008)

It is the mustards that are making it bitter - they are known for their bite.  Also make sure you rip the leaves off the stalks on the turnips.  The best greens I ever grew was a five seed one.  They had mostly turnip, and kale, along with rutabaga, white radish, and a bit of mustard.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 3, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Has your dog been taking his wee wees in your garden again?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 3, 2008)

I put a spoonful of sugar in nearly all vegetables.  It brightens the flavor.

Use the smallest leaves you can, and as stated above, strip the big ones so that there are no stems.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Eddy M. said:


> Can't do that- don't have poke salad planted in the patch



God plants it for you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2008)

I rip the stalks out of the greens. My mustards are peppery,
not bitter and the turnip greens are sweet. I like to cook about 1/2 of each. Good eating.


----------



## 24tesla (Dec 3, 2008)

A little sugar or brown sugar and a Tablespoon or 2 of liquid smoke will help.


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 3, 2008)

I echo the posts on sugar.  Put a teaspoon in the pot - it'll knock the bitter edge right off.


----------



## PWalls (Dec 3, 2008)

Blanch/Boil them in water for a few minutes. Just plain water. Then pour all of that water out. That removes a lot of bitterness just by doing that.

Start over and season your water. We use hocks and/or Goya for the main flavoring. Salt/Pepper/Etc. A little pepper sauce on the table.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 3, 2008)

bunch of good suggestions-- I'll be giving each a try- thanks


----------



## jason4445 (Dec 3, 2008)

To me I like the pot likker better than the greens.  And that make a pretty good veggy soup base.  Pot likker, with a little olive oil, a few of the greens added and what ever veggies.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 3, 2008)

Has it frosted on them yet?  They tend to sweeten after the get hit a few times.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 3, 2008)

Old man told me about adding a peeled tater,helps take out the bitterness.Don't know if it really works,but always add one to mine and had no problems.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 4, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Old man told me about adding a peeled tater,helps take out the bitterness.Don't know if it really works,but always add one to mine and had no problems.



Makes sense to me - the tater would absorb the bitterness,I guess.I'll have to try that instead of sugar.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 4, 2008)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> God plants it for you.



Ol' Poke Salat Annie knew that,too!


----------



## coachrollo (Dec 8, 2008)

Baking soda works every time


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I de-stem them and mix about half and half mix of mustard and turnips the Kale is just getting ready to pick  -  seems like my mother and Grandmother added baking soda but both are gone now and nobody can recall for sure


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 11, 2008)

I tried a "shotgun" approach tonight--- 2 chunks of a baking potato and some sugar---------------- better not as bitter but still some bite to it ( fine for me)  how much sugar do you suggest? how big a potato?  - still mainly mustard greens my turnips just aren't doing well even though both were planted side by side the same day


----------

